# Touchpad not shutting down



## Nyynym (Oct 10, 2011)

I tried holding the power button but it doesn't bring up the shut down menu like usual. It just shuts the screen down into sleep mode. How do I get the shut down menu back or force a reboot?


----------



## Larry94 (Oct 21, 2011)

Go to terminal emulator and type:

"su"

than press enter.

Now type:

"reboot"

After that just volume down to shut down on the moboot screen. (type those commands with out the quotes)


----------



## Nyynym (Oct 10, 2011)

Thanks for that. After writing my question, I remembered reading on the forums that you can hold the power button and repeatedly press the "home" button (the hard button in the bottom center) and it closed. But if I will want to force the reboot menu in the future, I will use the method you mentioned.


----------



## jcsullins (Sep 27, 2011)

Nyynym said:


> Thanks for that. After writing my question, I remembered reading on the forums that you can hold the power button and repeatedly press the "home" button (the hard button in the bottom center) and it closed. But if I will want to force the reboot menu in the future, I will use the method you mentioned.


I would suggest installing something like "Quick Boot" and using that.

Also, using Power+Home (either holding Home, or repeatedly pressing it) can lead to filesystem corruption since they do not allow
the system to save data to "disk".


----------



## AndroidAddict (Jun 8, 2011)

Larry94 said:


> Go to terminal emulator and type:
> 
> "su"
> 
> ...


Whenever I try to run terminal emulator it crashes the touchpad. I wasn't having any problems. I just wanted to try it out. After crashing it seemed to have trouble booting. It scared me there for a minute. After a couple failed boots it started working again. It was really strange.


----------

